# Titan OTT - Chris Graffin / Catapult Carnage



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Titan OTT, design by Chris Graffin / Catapult Carnage, has landed.
Well made, comfortable grip and shoots well.
Nice !!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome looking shooter👍 I always enjoy your videos


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Now you have an Axiom in cast aluminum. An awesome design.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Awesome looking shooter👍 I always enjoy your videos


Thank You very much Tag 👍😊


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Now you have an Axiom in cast aluminum. An awesome design.


So true 😂


----------

